# Internet wird immer langsamer



## NZHALKO (26. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute ich raufe mir hier die Haare ich kapier nicht was los ist.

Ich habe eine 6000er DSL Leitung mit einem Downloadspeed von 715 kb/s an guten Tagen. Vor drei wochen ging es dann almählich runter auf 360,220,120 und heute schließlich auf lächerliche 20 kb/s. Ich habe es mit 2 verschiedenen Speedtestanbieter gemessen. Komisch ist auch das der Uploadspeed gleich gut geblieben ist. 

Der Anbieter ist Arcor und ich hab mich über ein 15m Lankabel eingeklinkt. In den letzten Wochen waren keinerlei Auffälligkeiten ausser das es irgendein Spaten geschaft hat mein Mail-account zu knacken und Spam an sämtliche gespeicherten Adressbucheinträge zu verschicken. Das Download-Limit schöpfe ich bei weitem nicht aus und auch das Kabel, der Router und das Telefon funktionieren soweit einwandfrei. Sporadisch geht das Internet dann auch ganz aus für sekunden bis Minuten. Auch Arcor-Kundenservice half mir nicht weiter und eine eigens zugewiesene DNS-Serveradresse brachte auch nichts. Ansonsten versteh ich nicht allzu viel von Netzwerktechnik aber das Problem ist schon selten dämlich.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Mai 2012)

Du hast dir wahrscheinlich ein oder mehrere Viren und dergleichen eingefangen, bist vielleicht auch in ein Botnetz eingespannt worden.
Schon einen Kompletten Virenscann gemacht ?
Vorzugsweise nicht von Gratissoftware, und du solltest auch nicht in Windows selbst scannen sondern via RettungsDisk (zb mit USB stick) in einer sicheren Umgebung (Linux Version).


> Sporadisch geht das Internet dann auch ganz aus für sekunden bis Minuten.


Der Router oder nur das Internet ?


----------



## NZHALKO (26. Mai 2012)

Habe Kaspersky Premium komplett durchlaufen lassen. Nichts. Der Router läuft und im Menü zeigt er auch die volle Geschwindigkeit an aber die scheint nicht bei meinem PC anzukommen. Das Internet ist immer kurz weg aber der Router zeigt nichts an. Ich habe eben die im Routermenü angegebenen DNS-Serveradressen im IPv4-Menü von Windoof eingegeben und bin nach einem Speedtest zumindest schon wieder auf 180 kb/s gekommen aber das ist immer noch nur ein viertel.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (26. Mai 2012)

Schon geprüft ob das Lan-Kabel einen Knick hat bzw irgendwo beschädigt ist ?


----------



## Joungmerlin (26. Mai 2012)

Welchen Router hast du?? Den schonmal Rebootet?? Einfach ma Stecker rausziehen, 30sec. warten, und wieder einstecken. Die Rebootfunktion im Routermenü is sch...

Ist die Firmware aktuell?? Wenn nicht mal aktualisieren. Die Autoupdatefunktion funktioniert bei Arcor Routern oft nicht. Jedenfalls nicht bei meinem alten, und bei meinem neuen oft auch nicht...

Schonmal den integrierten Switch im Netzwerk getestet?? Vll. hat der ein weg.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2012)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Habe Kaspersky Premium komplett durchlaufen lassen. Nichts.


Wenn du das unter windows hast laufen lassen, verwundert mich das nicht. 
Wenn du mit kaspersky eine bootfähige cd erstellen kannst, dann mache das bitte. Anschließend bootest du von cd und lässt ihn scannen. Wenn dann alles i.o. ist, ist dein system auch virenfrei.
Und nun noch ein paar fragen:
Was für einen router hast du?
Was für einen sync zeigt der an?
Wenn du einen speedtest machen willst, empfehle ich speedtest.net. Bei mir bringt der recht plausieble ergebnisse. Zusätlich kannst du auch einen download-manager wie orbit-downloader oder jdownloader installieren und damit ein großes file downloaden. (z.b. linux-image) Das bringt ebenfalls realistische werte und schafft es überhaupt deine leitung voll auszulasten. (download via browser schafft das eben nicht)
Du kannst auch mal testweise den t-online speedmanager oder netspeedmonitor installieren damit du überhaupt weißt,was für übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten an deinem lan-port raus bzw. rein gehen.


----------



## joasas (26. Mai 2012)

Zu dem gehackten Account sofern das auf Schadsoftware und nicht ein zu schwaches Passwort zurückzuführen ist:

Die bootfähige CD an einem anderen PC erstellen. Ein kompromittiertes System ist in allen Belangen unsicher und von einer weiteren Arbeit damit sollte Abstand genommen werden. 

Grundsätzlich alle Installer usw. von diesem PC löschen, auch wenn man nur DSL6000 hat lieber neu herunterladen, Musik, Bilder und Dokumente soweit möglich aus einem Backup wiederherstellen und gerade Dokumente vorher überprüfen sollte man diese von dem infizierten System auf das neue übertragen ob diese manipuliert wurden. Ein formatieren der Festplatte nach "Rettung" mancher Daten ist unumgänglich, verlass dich nicht auf Antivirensoftware. Die kann eben durch Schadsoftware manipuliert werden und hat auch nur eine gewisse Erkennungsrate.

Alle Passwörter zu ändern ist Pflicht, denn über ein Mailkonto kan man alle Passwörter entweder zurücksetzen oder sich gleich zuschicken lassen. 


Zu dem Internetproblem:

Es kann auf die Schadsoftware zurückzuführen sein, aber es kann gleichwohl eine falsche Einstellung, ein defekter Router, ein defekter Splitter oder ein Defekt an der Leitung sein.


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Mai 2012)

evtl ist dein router verdeckt (bekommt zu wenig frisch luft ) ?


----------



## NZHALKO (26. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Lösungsvorschläge! PCGH Rockt! Ich werde sie nacheinander durchprobieren wie ihr es geschrieben habt und poste sobald wie möglich die Ergebnisse!


----------



## Voodoo2 (26. Mai 2012)




----------



## NZHALKO (26. Mai 2012)

aaalso:



-Lankabel ist unbeschädigt. Wurde auch in den letzten Wochen in keinster Weise verändert.
-Router Reboot über den Browser erbrachte keine Veränderung.
-Browser (Opera) kommt auf 20kbps und JDownloader kommt im Durchschnitt auf 80kbps.
-Firmware des Routers ist aktuell.
-Habe einen anderen PC an den Router angeschlossen und auch ein anderes Lankabel benutzt. Selbes Problem. Speedtests zeigen maximal 127kbps.
-Router funktioniert einwandfrei. Alle Kontrollämpchen auf Grün. Kein Staub in den Anschlüssen oder Gefahr der Überhitzung. Modell: Arcor Easy Box 300 WLAN
-integrierten Switch benutzt. Keine Veränderung.
-Das mit dem gehackten E-Mail Konto war wohl auf das schwache Passwort zurückzuführen. Das Konto wurde nur für ein paar Shops benutzt. Passwort habe ich geändert. Desweiteren war der Vorfall vorgestern und die Speedprobleme bestehen schon seit 3 Wochen.
-Manueller Neustart des Routers -> keine Veränderung.
-auf anderem PC Kaspersky Rescue Disk 10 erstellt und von ihr gebootet. Kompletten Systemcheck durchgeführt. Kein Fund.


This System is trolling me


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2012)

Hast du bei dir NetSpeedMonitor o.ä. installiert? Wenn nein, dann bitte mal machen und schauen, ob auch ohne aktivität deinerseits schon daten fließen.
Ist dem nicht der fall, gibt dein router auch einen sync aus? Was zeigt er an?


----------



## xSunshin3x (26. Mai 2012)

Jop. Kannst mit Wireshark oder anderen, ähnlichen Network-Monitoring Programmen mal schauen, was da so an Daten fließen...
Ansonsten mal neu aufsetzen und schauen obs dann wieder besser läuft...


----------



## MezZo_Mix (26. Mai 2012)

Es liegt am Internet nicht am VIRUS ODER SONST WAS xDDDDDDDD

Ich hatte das vor 2Tagen, 3stunden lang Ging die Internet Lampe am Router aus und an, Ich konnte nur für paar sek ins Internet. Was hilft ist Router neustarten oder mal Anrufen bei deinem Anbieter


----------



## NZHALKO (27. Mai 2012)

Laut Netspeedmonitor sind es, auch ohne jeglichen Zugriff im Schnitt 1kbit/s down und 0,25kbit/s up. Auch Kaspersky Netzwerkmonitor zeigt Aktivität an. Allerdings sind das nur ein paar bit pro sekunde und nicht drei viertel von meinen normalen 715kbps. Die Sync ist asymmetrisch obwohl ich glaube das das auch vorher schon so war. 



Wäre es möglich das mich der Anbieter "falsch eingestöpselt" hat? Ich habe schon oft gelesen das es bei neuen Anschlüssen (Nachbar etc.) zu verwechslungen und damit zum herunterstufen anderer gekommen ist. Ich muss auch noch mal nach EM-Störfeldern schauen und villeicht die Netzspannung überprüfen..


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2012)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Die Sync ist asymmetrisch obwohl ich glaube das das auch vorher schon so war.


Mir war schon klar, das du kein sdsl hast.  Viel wichtiger ist, mit was für einem wert (geschwindigkeit) syncronisiert der router. Nicht das deine leitung irgendwo eine macke hat.


> Wäre es möglich das mich der Anbieter "falsch eingestöpselt" hat? Ich habe schon oft gelesen das es bei neuen Anschlüssen (Nachbar etc.) zu verwechslungen und damit zum herunterstufen anderer gekommen ist. Ich muss auch noch mal nach EM-Störfeldern schauen und villeicht die Netzspannung überprüfen..


 Unwahrscheinlich, zumal du doch,laut deiner aussage, schon mal mehr speed hattest.
Hast du evt. noch einen 2. rechner oder ein anderes gerät im netzwerk? Wenn ja, könntest du mal einen datentransfer (beliebige möglichst große datei) machen? So könntest du grob ausschließen, das dein heimnetzwerk alles derartig aus bremst.


----------



## NZHALKO (27. Mai 2012)

Tja wenn ich das bloß finden würde. Dummes Arcor-Menü!. Weiß einer wo das steht?



Ich hab einen weiteren Rechner auch per Lan angeschlossen gehabt welcher die gleichen Speedprobleme aufwieß, sogar trotz beträchtlich kürzerem Kabel. Beim Laptop über WLAN waren es dann 40kbps was auch zu langsam ist. Sonst waren es immer um die 170 aus dem Internet. Heimnetzwerkintern sind es per Lan/Lan im Schnitt 11MB/s. Keine Ahnung ob das ein guter Wert ist.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2012)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich das bloß finden würde. Dummes Arcor-Menü!. Weiß einer wo das steht?


Ich hab mal ins handbuch geschaut.
Wenn du ins web-interface der box gehst,hast du im oberen teil startseite, erweitert und status(? kann ich nicht lesen,weil grafik im pdf zu schlecht). Unter "status?" findest du "ADSL Parameter" und darunter "ADSL-Status". Angesichts dessen,das diese seite aber noch mehr interessante zustands-daten zu deiner leitung zeigt, würde ich dich bitten einfach einen screenshot zu machen und diesen zu posten.


> Heimnetzwerkintern sind es per Lan/Lan im Schnitt 11MB/s. Keine Ahnung ob das ein guter Wert ist.


 Da deine easybox vermutlich nur 100 mbit/s auf ihren ports kann, sind 11 MByte/s ein überdurchschnittlicher wert.


----------



## NZHALKO (27. Mai 2012)

Bilder ansehen - / pixama


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. Mai 2012)

Hmmm... Das bild schaut ein wenig anders aus wie im handbuch. Ich hatte es noch auf die crc und hec-fehlerrate abgesehen.
Also dein sync ist selbst für eine 6000 kbit-leitung verdammt niedrig. Dieser liegt im downstream bei ca. 1600 kbit down und ca. 700 kbit up. Damit passt auch das down- zu upload-verhältniss nicht. (bei 4500 kbit down und darunter wird normalerweise leitungsbedingt nicht mehr als 448 kbit upload geschaltet)
Ohne eine trägerbelegung und die anzahl crc und hec-fehler (gibt leider nur eine fritzbox oder diverse ältere modems/router via tool aus, eine auswahl an geräten siehe meine sig der modem-test) kann ich leider keine genauere aussage treffen, aber du wirst dich mal mit deinem provider auseinander setzen müssen. An deiner leitung ist irgenetwas gravierendes nicht in ordnung.


----------



## NZHALKO (28. Mai 2012)

Hier ich habs noch gefunden!:



Indicator Name                        Near End Indicator                                       Far End Indicator
CRC Error                                791                                                                  69744    
HEC Error                                   2305                                                             788298 


Ich denke ich werde dann wirklich nochmal mit Nachdruck den Service belagern. So kann das ja nicht weitergehen. Auf jeden fall vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
 Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich das Problem gelöst habe um anderen auch helfen zu können (ich hasse es wenn manche dann einfach nur schreiben "problem gelöst, kann geschlossen werden" ohne die Lösung zu posten). Also nicht schließen ich kümmere mich darum!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Mai 2012)

NZHALKO schrieb:


> Hier ich habs noch gefunden!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm...Der scheint nur hoch zu zählen. Aber wenn du zusehen kannst wie deine geschwindigkeit zurück geht, dann wird der letzte resync noch nicht zu lang her sein. Deshalb stufe ich die crc-fehlerrate mal als hoch ein.




> Ich melde mich wieder sobald ich das Problem gelöst habe um anderen auch helfen zu können


 
Wenn du dich mit deinem isp auseinander setzt sagst du denen, das du eine außergewöhnlich hohe fehlerrate hast, der sync zusammen gebrochen ist und du nur noch ein paar kbyte/s download hast (der upload aber ok ist).
Wenn du über deinen anschluß via VoIP telefonierst, schickst du denen am besten eine mail oder rufst vom handy aus an. Sage denen, das telefonieren auch nicht mehr geht (dürfte auch den tatsachen entsprechen). Dann müssen sie normalerweise reagieren.


----------



## galaxy_class (28. Mai 2012)

Ich geb zu ich hab nicht alles gelesen, aber:

Hast du schon alle TEMP Verzeichnisse gelöscht ? 
Also TEMP des Browsers und TEMP unter C>useres>username

Das ist meistens die Lösung eines plötzlich langsamer werdenden Internets...


----------



## NZHALKO (30. Mai 2012)

sooo. Problem gelöst und zwar war es anscheinend der interne Cache entweder des Routers oder des Modems. Um ihn zu löschen musste ich die komplette Verbindung Auflösen und neu einstecken. Im Klartext: ALLE Kabel (auch Lan, Strom usw.) aus Modem und Router entfernen, eine Minute warten und dann in derselben konstellation wieder einstecken. Die Reihenfolge scheint auch wichtig zu sein: 
1. Modem Strom einstecken, warten bis rote Fehleranzeige aus
2. Modem DSL-Lankabel (bei mir von gelber Farbe) zu Router DSL-Lankabelanschluss
3. Lankabel des Computers an Router
4. Telefon DSL-Kabel an Modem DSL-Anschluss
5. Telefon Stromanschluss
6. Router Stromanschluss
7. DSL Hausanschluss zu Modem DSL Hauptanschluss


Damit sind es endlich wieder volle 715Kb/s




@galaxy_class



ich bin mir nicht sicher was du meinst aber es ging nicht nur um das Internet über die Browser-Verbindung.


----------

